# Is there a way I can make basic download quality play on my phone?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Basic download quality will not play on my lg g stylo with Android 5.1.1. Is there a way to make it work? 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Do medium and high qualify downloads play on your phone or none play at all? I have tried all 3 quality levels of downloads and haven't had an issue with any level playing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It seems some hardware has trouble with Basic. My guess is it's using an H.264 profile/level combo that the decoder chip in the phone doesn't support. That's the bad part about Android, lots of possible hardware configs and no easy way to account for them all.


----------

